# نظام الفرامل بالسيارة



## eyadamk (23 أغسطس 2006)

slam to all ...


----------



## ahmedoh2 (24 أغسطس 2006)

thanx alot for the web


----------



## faster (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي لكن اتمني اذا كان عندك اي شىء عن ال Abs ياريت تنزل لينا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز:14:


----------



## mazen1973 (26 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن المشاقبه (26 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً أخي*

شكراً جزيلاً لك ويا ليت تكثر النا من مواضيع ميكانيك السيارات.


----------



## eng_redaesm (26 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## عماد قاسم (26 أغسطس 2006)

مششششششكور اخي العزيز.........


----------



## moh01236 (12 مارس 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

مششششششكور اخي العزيز.........


----------



## انس طه (14 مارس 2007)

eyadamk قال:


> slam to all ...


الله يسلم هالديات يارب تسلم اخي مشكور منك نستفيد شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## silisee_mech (14 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله بيك


----------



## itshia (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أولا شكرا أخي eyadamek على المشاركة المفيدة واللى حقيقي اكثر من رائعة
ثانيا كان ليا طلب بمناسبة الفرامل. انا بترجم من ألماني لعربي حاجة خاصة بالفرامل بي مش فرامل سيارات الركاب هى فرامل العربات القاطرة. فلو ممكن تساعدني بشرح أو بكتاب باللغة العربية يوضح عملية الفرامل في العربات القاطرة (الشاحنات بمقطورة) أكون شاكر جداااا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووررر اخى الحبيب


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (2 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير وفتح عليك وعلينا ابواب رحمته الواسعه ..مشكووووووووووور كتير*


----------



## الاعرجي (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي على هذا الرابط المميز والمفيد


----------



## ابو رباب (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا أخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس مصر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

thxxxx . and waiting for more:20:


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابو رائد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## engramy (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على العرض التوضيحي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mizoo (31 أكتوبر 2007)

رائع والله 
موفق إن شاء الله يا أخي في دنياك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 يوليو 2009)

نفع الله بك اخى
موضوع جميل


----------



## النجم مصر (9 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا هندسة


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## boldnaro (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور أي العزيز


----------



## ميكا نيكي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## بلبله (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا كتير ياريت تنزلوا لينا مواضيع ومشاكل السيارات البتتكرر كتير:4:


----------



## محمد يوسف5 (20 فبراير 2013)

تكرم عينك اخى


----------

